# KMTTG v2.41 Decryption Help



## cyxodus (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm a new Tivo owner and I just started to use KMTTG v2.41 to transfer my recordings. The unencrypted shows transfer great but I can't seem to figure out how to decrypt/transfer the encrypted ones. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

If they're .mp4 files (likely for cable channels, not so much for OTA Channels) you probably need to check the 'TS Downloads' checkbox next to the 'Start Jobs' button.

Also, probably just post in the KMTTG thread...

-KP


----------



## cyxodus (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks but it that doesn't help.

Forum mod...Please move this to the KMTTG thread.


----------



## cyxodus (Feb 23, 2019)

I forgot to mention that I own the white TiVo Bolt (500 gigs).


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

What error are you getting?

Also, probably just post in the KMTTG thread...

-KP


----------



## cyxodus (Feb 23, 2019)

kpeters59 said:


> What error are you getting?


I'm getting "This show is copy protected - cannot process". See attached image.



kpeters59 said:


> Also, probably just post in the KMTTG thread...


Where is the KMTTG forum located? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

cyxodus said:


> I'm getting "This show is copy protected - cannot process". See attached image.
> 
> Where is the KMTTG forum located? I can't seem to find it.


Those recordings have been marked as "copy protected" by your cable provider. There's no way to beat that, and you will never be able to transfer them via kmttg or any other method.

All TiVo recordings are encrypted and you can use several methods to decrypt them, but copy protection is another matter. TiVo has to honor the copy protection flag or they would lose their CableCARD certification and probably go out of business.

The main kmttg thread is located in the TiVo Home Media Features & TiVoToGo sub-forum.


----------

